# When can you ask to see a CPR?



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all,

This is probably a stupid question, but how soon after seeing a profile can you see the CPR? We were approved on the 12th Feb and sent LO's profile on the 18th. 

We have spoken to our SW and LO's SW, and they are both keen to proceed and SW is bringing a DVD of LO on wednesday 

I don't know in what order things are done or when we should ask, I spoke to both SWers last week (it is all within the same LA) and stressed how keen we are to proceed. 

Is there an order for things to be done?


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi flick

You need to see the CPR now!  Definately before seeing the DVD on Wednesday - in my opinion you can't commit without seeing it.  The profile is just a snapshot of the child, the CPR will be much more comprehensive.

Good luck!
X


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Completely agree with Dame Edna.

The profile should be viewed as a sales pitch and should be taken lightly.

Your SW should have requested the CPR as soon as you intimated you were happy to proceed, ask them to email it to you tomorrow so you have time to read it before your meeting.

Oh, and congratulations.

Paul x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

We saw profile in the morning and CPR was emailed that same afternoon after we showed our interest.
I was caution to even see photos before CPR, a DVD will just make you fall in love without knowing all of the facts. 
I agree with others, ask for CPR tomorrow 

Good luck x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with dame Edna and daddy paul. We saw our sons profile three weeks before the CPR was given to us. Then the ball started rolling to see his sw, that's when we saw updated pics etc. the CPR is a must. You can get hooked on a picture or DVD but after reading the CPR you may find there is something in that, that doesn't quite 'click'. 
The profile is not the lo full history, and you do need that before knowing if you are going to proceed. It is far to easy to get hooked in a picture on a profile.  


Contact your sw and ask them to chase the CPR. Explain that you haven't seen it yet and lo sw is coming with a DVD etc and you would like to see it before then.


Hope all goes well


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Great advice

In our case we saw DVD of LO (at an exchange type event), but had already asked more info from an out of date profile. Our SW got LOs CPR but this was very out of date. We met childs SW next. 

We received the updated CPR after verbally saying we were interested in finding out more from FC/Medic before formally going to Matching. We were unofficially linked at this stage and no other potentials were being looked as they felt we were the right match as did we but just needed to be very thorough.
good luck x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Good luck flick xxxx I'd ask for cpr ASAP and read it before Wednesday if you can x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Flick, good luck. We had a phone all about little man on the thursday afternoon and we saw the CPR the next morning, so we never actually saw his profile. As others have said, seeing a CPR ASAP is imperative. if you are anything like me as soon as I saw that picture I was hooked. He could have had another head hiding somewhere under his baby gro and I wouldn't have seen it I was so smitten. Our sw withheld the photo until the end of the session, until we had explored all the issues in his CPR.


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Everyone,

Have e-mailed our SW yesterday, hopefully she will bring it with her when she visits.  

Thanks for confirming that we are not jumping the gun, and we are doing the right thing (if that makes sense  )


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

SW visited yesterday and brought CPR and video.  

She told us the if we had not sent that e-mail on Monday stating we wanted to proceed, we would not have been first in the cue as another SW wanted to show her to their family  

Everything went fine, and she is going to organize a meeting to see if we can proceed  

Yet again, my friends have given me excellent advise and this may be the start of something special


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

OOOOOOOO exciting times flick. Fingers crossed you have found your dream come true xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Hoping and praying Flick     Eeek!!!!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

OHHHHHHH so excited for you!!! It's crazy but first come first served seems to be a factor in adoption always ask that's my thought. Really hope this is the bubba for you and then we'll be matched and intros etc at very similar times which I've always hoped for. Fingers crossed just doesn't cover it


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

FlickJ how exciting for you!! I will keep everything crossed for you  

xx


----------

